# iPad TiVo app + Mini



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Just throwing it out there that the tivo iPad app needs an update... It doesn't really seem to fully understand what a mini is. When you connect locally to the mini, the 'info' page seems to show program info for whatever is playing on the TiVo it's paired with, as opposed to what you are watching on the mini. The in-app virtual remote works fine with the program you are currently watching on the mini, at least. I haven't tested the other functionality yet... When connected in away mode, the mini disappears from the list of available units.

I haven't tested it yet on my android phone, but that one did get an update recently, right?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

To finish off the Ipad version, when connected to the Mini, the 'My shows" and "Manage" appear to function normally, are simply oriented towards the Tivo the Mini is paired with.

In case anyone was wondering, the Android app lists the Mini as "not available" with a little info button. When clicked, it states that "this app currently requires a TiVo Premiere or TiVo HD/Series3 DVR". App version 1.9.0 (version released 3/28, added much of the "away" functionality the IOS version has had, short of streaming)


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I have only had intermittent success controlling the Mini with the iPad app. It only occasionally appears in the list of DVRs.


----------

